# Untraceable



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

Just saw this yesterday. They picked the wrong title. Should have chosen "Unwatchable" as that would have been closer to the truth. This movie has no redeeming qualities. Storyline, characters, acting, cinematography, score, etc.; all "blahs" in my book. You know things are bad in a whodunit when one of the characters mumbles, "I think I've figured out who the killer is. I just need to do a little more checking first." Kind of like when a damsel goes outside on a stormy night when she hears a strange noise or the lights flicker. Also pretty lame when a cybercop's kid is downloading games.

Save your money on this one. The "Silence of the Lambs" of the Internet age it's not. Go watch Juno instead. Or if you want to watch a good thriller, see "Fractured."

John


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Thanks for the heads-up, John. I'll be saving my money for more double-churn vanilla ice cream!


----------

